

An Intro to Videogame Design History - networked
http://thegamedesignforum.com/features/GDH_1.html

======
nrs26
I think this is a great article and an awesome website in general. I've always
been a big gamer and interested in videogame design but I haven't found many
accessible essays for non developers. I'll be following the website and new
essays from now on!

If anyone knows other websites or essays like this - that are an in-depth look
at videogame design - I would love to know about them.

~~~
seanflyon
Daniel Cook has some great essays.
[http://www.lostgarden.com/2008/07/directory-of-
posts.html](http://www.lostgarden.com/2008/07/directory-of-posts.html)

------
ilzmastr
made an epub of the 4 parts with images for my own read-it-later use b/c I'm
obsessed with pandoc:

[http://cl.ly/2I0f0i1a2d3u](http://cl.ly/2I0f0i1a2d3u)

~~~
ghostDancer
Thanks , for simple pages i use [http://dotepub.com/](http://dotepub.com/) ,
and then i read them while commuting .

------
unphasable
the conclusion at the end of the article about the future of video games
doesn't even mention VR. I fee video games are about to get their biggest boom
ever with the advent of mainstream VR.

~~~
agumonkey
Are you sure ? what I miss the most in video games is the impressionism
immersion. VG are getting close and closer to the uncanny valley, and IMO
further from what makes a game special.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm probably an atypical game fan. The games that most stoke me are the ones
that invent a striking visual universe.

For example, I really loved Proteus, and Kentucky Route Zero. Also
Superbrothers' Sword & Sworcery.

None of these are realistic. They present highly stylized worlds, and that's
what engages me.

~~~
agumonkey
Interesting design indeed. I tend to prefer games that are like books, leaving
your imagination filling the gaps instead of providing overwhelming details.

